# Maxxelli Relocation Services



## Maxxelli-Intern (Feb 4, 2013)

A)	English


OUR COMPANY

Maxxelli Real Estate is a highly motivated and modern real estate company providing tailor made real estate solutions for our clients in China. 
Maxxelli provides numerous solutions for developers, individual investors & renters, as well as corporate clients in China’s major and fastest growing cities.


OUR SERVICES

Maxxelli Real Estate understands the unique needs of each client.

We specialize in the following service areas:

● Destination Services
● Residential Sales & Leasing
● Commercial / Industrial Investment & Leasing
● Property / Project Management & Consultancy
● Property Compound Marketing


OUR CLIENTS

Whether you are looking at renting or buying a property, opening a new factory, starting a new office or need investment consultancy – Maxxelli Real Estate is here to help. 
Our clients include Fortune 500 firms, Consulates, developers, small business owners, government agencies and more.

For more information on our services, please contact us at: 

Tel: 4000 150 600




B)	Chinese


我们的公司

麦克斯林房地产是一家由外商投资和管理，致力于为在华的跨国企业、领事馆、各国商会、房地产开发商、境内外个体投资者提供多方位房产投资管理、房产经纪、项目策划销售等服务的公司。
麦克斯林房地产已经在中国数十座一、二线城市设有多支来自全球各地的专业的精英团队，全力开展住宅、写字楼、商业用房、工业土地等服务项目。


我们的服务

麦克斯林房地产本着为每一位客户量身定制的服务主旨，专业于以下服务领域：

● 一站式涉外安家服务
● 高端住宅•租赁&买卖
● 物业项目•管理&咨询
● 商业/工业地产•投资&招商
● 楼盘国际化市场推广


我们的服务对象

无论您是出租/承租/买卖各类物业，寻找办公楼、商铺、工厂仓库，国际化招商，或是寻求涉外房地产项目合作，麦克斯林都能够帮助您。
我们的客户包括全球500强企业、各领事馆、开发商、私人投资者、国外政府代表等。


咨询上述相关服务的更多详尽信息，请与我们联系
电话: 4000 150 600


----------

